# WyoGoob & IllinoisGoob Sage Grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother from Illinois and I took a break from bow hunting for the Wyoming Sage Grouse opener. 45 minute hunt. Geeze those guys from the Midwest are so slow!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice, way to go goob!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

good on you two goobs!

nice birds, nice photo.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Geeze those guys from the Midwest are so slow!!


It's cause of them antique shotguns !!!

Good shoot'in !!! _O\


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

The goob abides!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shooting goobs. How may gauges you planing on using this year to kill chickens with?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work Goober!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shooting Goob. Those are some good lookin pump guns there. Great pic.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Chukarjumbalaya.................. ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Nice shooting goobs. How may gauges you planing on using this year to kill chickens with?


I'm gonna give them a rest, may go one more day with my .410. Numbers are low in the local flocks and I don't have the time to travel very far.

I shot mine with a Winchester Model 12 - 16 guage.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting goobs. How may gauges you planing on using this year to kill chickens with?


I'm gonna give them a rest, may go one more day with my .410. Numbers are low in the local flocks and I don't have the time to travel very far.

I shot mine with a Winchester Model 12 - 16 guage.[/quote]

Sweeet. Great picture. Congratulations to the Goobers


----------

